# Kyack newbie help



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I've been thinking about a kyack for a couple years now, to fish small rivers and county parks. So I found a Wilderness outfitters Tarpon 100 sot 10ft on Ofg, now it's time to trick it out, I've purchased a screw ball mount pole holder and a stationary one for behind the seat. found a milk crate and tied a 3# dumbell to some para cord for a anchor. My questions are what size paddle would best fit a 6'1" long armed paddler? the one I have measures 7'2" and I feel it is too short, also is there a simple pulley I can mount on the stern for the anchor or is there simpler better methods? I fished Sat morning and had a hard tIme keeping the boat in one position. Any other advise is welcome!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Also wondering what my options are for a set of wheels that would slide in the rear scupper holes?


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I purchased the same kayak a week ago. Here is a pic of the scupper cart that I made.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Ton of videos on youtube showing how to make a cart.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

WiggleWart said:


> Ton of videos on youtube showing how to make a cart.


Yeah, I'm pretty handy too, only thing that worries me is the scupper holes may break, the guy I bought it from had rubber prongs that went into the holes but that set up is like $159


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I also agree Youtube is best bet for options for your specific kayak.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not a scupper cart fan, I have seen some damage done in soft sand, keep it light


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

1st things first "K A Y A K" not Kyack.....although I enjoy alternate spellings....and alternate fax. 

A cart to move the kayak is very helpful. I'm not a fan of the scupper style. My yak just lays on the framework of the cart, and I strap it down. It's easy rollin' after that.

You can create an "Anchor Trolley" to help with the anchor situation. Mine is very simple, but effective. It's a loop of cord with a clip holding one end to the front of the yak.....and a clip holding the other end near your seat. There is a third clip tied into the "loop" of rope. I drop anchor, then slip the (anchor) rope into the "inline" clip. I pull the loop of rope to scoot the line to the front of my boat..........works really well......very cheap fix. Carabiners and dog leash components work well


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Scupper cart is the absolute fastest way to ruin your Kyack. 
But seriously, it doesn't take too much of a force to crack the scupper holes. And scupper holes aren't designed to take the force, so it cracks. And now you got a leaky boat.
You'll be fine without one, or get yourself one that straps down if you must.
And just use a carbiner clipped to your front carry handle to run your anchor line through.
Good choice on the 3# dumbbell. The rule in rivers if "If 3 pounds isn't enough to hold you in place, then you're anchored in water that's too fast to be safe".


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Another + for scupper carts crack scupper holes.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am going to make a non scupper type kart, one that I wouldn't have to worry to much about getting stolen, if I fish a lake. Also been looking at trolly type anchor systems and so far I like the Yak Attack brand. My wife picked up a newer milk crate for me so it looks like I'm off to a good start, although keeping the boat light is on my mind that and spelling lessons........lol


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

IMO The best cart around - Comes apart if needed and will fit in a front hatch. They can be found under $100 bucks. Was well worth it for me.


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I second the c-tug cart. I started with a home made one. Not to bad. Didn't stand up to the abuse the c-tug does. I like the c-tug much better


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

robistro said:


> View attachment 235393
> 
> 
> IMO The best cart around - Comes apart if needed and will fit in a front hatch. They can be found under $100 bucks. Was well worth it for me.


great cart just don't pull a big yak thru the sand. FYI, I use ratchet straps on mine in the sand. my hobie is a tank when loaded, I might need to back off on the gear I carry!


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

last trip with no trolling gear


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Reel Magic said:


> last trip with no trolling gear
> View attachment 235692


Nice catch! 
They do make a different wheels to fit on the C-Tug for use on sand. 








(Of course they arent cheap) but if constantly running through sand, it might be worth the investment. But as you said, weight is also a factor. I'd have to see the cart used in sand or constantly cross beaches before I bought any replacement wheels.


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

They suck in the sand


----------

